
Apple Tablet "confirmed" by Asus - terpua
http://www.engadget.com/2007/11/06/apple-tablet-confirmed-by-asus/
======
Gripmasticon
That would be a great replacement for the classic MacBooks, however I'm
assuming the price tag will go around two to three grand...

~~~
karzeem
Exclusively multi-touch interfaces have only limited applications at sizes
much bigger than an iPhone. Something the size of a piece of paper doesn't
seem big, but it'll certainly feel big if you've been moving your hands all
over it for a couple hours.

Most people set up their mouse so that a few inches of hand movement will take
the cursor from one side of the screen to the other. Having the size of a
movement scale 1:1 to its on-screen representation would get tiring pretty
quickly.

------
alaskamiller
In other news, Asus stock rises inexplicably. Asus CEO now being questioned
for stock manipulation.

